# Lunar Eclipse!



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 27, 2015)

The Earth's shadow already took a bite out of the north side of the moon! So, those of you in the western hemisphere, what are you doing looking at your screen? Look out a window!

Wait… I'm not looking out a window. Why am I typing? Must… _stop!_


----------



## ThinkerX (Sep 27, 2015)

I got heavy rain coming down.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 27, 2015)

That sucks. For those who have clear skies, max eclipse in 15 minutes.

Source of countdown: space.com


----------



## Scribe Lord (Sep 27, 2015)

Apparently it's a once in a generation event. Better make the most of it. 

*Blasts epic music and pretends to be a wizard harnessing the power of the eclipse*

On a side note, what happens to werewolves during a Supermoon Lunar Eclipse?


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Sep 27, 2015)

Stuck in a small room with no windows for 12hrs. Let me know how it looks.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 27, 2015)

Its my birthday tomorrow (today?) , so I was so happy I got to see the lunar eclipse from the roof of my place. It was a nice clear night too. : )


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Sep 27, 2015)

It was cool looking. First lunar eclipse I stayed up for.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Sep 28, 2015)

Me too, and I can commemorate the event with a photo!








This was taken at 10:47—the moment of maximum eclipse. As you can see, Bigfoot blocked the shot. The look on his beady red eye tells me he blocked the shot of the moon _​on purpose._


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2015)

I saw it too! I'm kind of an astronomy enthusiast, so when I looked outside and saw the moon was at the peak of the eclipse, I ran and got my good camera and tripod instead of just snapping a picture on my phone. It was kind of cloudy all evening here in Buffalo, but right as the eclipse started, a harsh breeze moved away the clouds and the sky became completely clear. Wow.

It's really exciting to have witnessed an event that won't happen again until 2033.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Sep 28, 2015)

How very fortunate Tom! Glad you got to see it.  

We had clear skies in here southern California. But then we generally do...


----------

